# KEFE's Journey



## KEFE (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok, today was my first day of the new routine I made.I trained Chest today.
I was suprised at the strength I had today.Everything went good and i had the best pump i have ever had.
So here is how it went:

Bench press:
Set 1:120lbs 10 reps
Set 2:120lbs 8 reps
Set 3:120lbs 8 reps
Set 4:130lbs 6 reps
Set 5:130lbs 4 reps

Incline bench press:
Set 1:100lbs 10 reps
Set 2:100lbs 8 reps
Set 3:100lbs 6 reps

Decline bench press:
Set 1: 100lbs 10 reps
Set 2: 100lbs 6 reps
Set 3: 100lbs 4 reps

(***These were full reps***)


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 4, 2006)

Where are the squats and deadlifts son?


----------



## MyK (Apr 4, 2006)

no tris????


----------



## KEFE (Apr 4, 2006)

It was a chest day.Only chest.


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 4, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> It was a chest day.Only chest.


no bi,s ??


----------



## topolo (Apr 4, 2006)

Nobody cares you little freak


----------



## GFR (Apr 4, 2006)

115x10,  1/2 reps.....wow


----------



## KEFE (Apr 4, 2006)

it wasnt half reps you retard.you can ask my brother he spotted me


----------



## GFR (Apr 4, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> it wasnt half reps you retard.you can ask my brother he spotted me


Look son, I watched the lame vid you posted and it was only 115 and you did 10 1/2 reps.....you might be able to hit 5 full reps


----------



## KEFE (Apr 4, 2006)

son that was then and it was a avi


----------



## KEFE (Apr 4, 2006)

and it is 120 cuz my bar wieghs 50 with the ends


----------



## KEFE (Apr 4, 2006)

i guess i have to go get a very slow video to show you


----------



## KEFE (Apr 4, 2006)

brb i gotta see if my brother will record it for me


----------



## GFR (Apr 4, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> and it is 120 cuz my bar wieghs 50 with the ends


sorry son but those clamps only weigh 1/4lb each


----------



## KEFE (Apr 4, 2006)

not mine


----------



## KEFE (Apr 4, 2006)

i need to find some new AAA bateries


----------



## GFR (Apr 4, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> not mine


----------



## KEFE (Apr 4, 2006)

I am gonna have my dad pick some up after work.


----------



## KEFE (Apr 4, 2006)

I am gonna get full rep bench press with 120lbs ok son.


----------



## GFR (Apr 4, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> I am gonna get full rep bench press with 120lbs ok son.


----------



## topolo (Apr 4, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> I am gonna get full rep bench press with 120lbs ok son.




go away douchebag


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 4, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> go away douchebag


KEFE, looks like you learned nothing from our suggestions. Training only chest is fucking retarded.


----------



## KEFE (Apr 4, 2006)

i dont only train chest dumby it was chest day


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 4, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> i dont only train chest dumby it was chest day


I believe you son. Now why don't you prove that by posting DL and Squat videos? Son.


----------



## KEFE (Apr 5, 2006)

because i dont have them yet and it is hard to get them


----------



## KEFE (Apr 7, 2006)

4-6-06

Today is bicep day.I felt sorta weak and I filmed my workout which wasn???t very long.
Ok, so this is how it went:

EZ-bicep curls:

Set 1: 60lbs 8 reps
Set 2:60lbs 8 reps
Set 3:60lbs 7 reps
Set 4: 60lbs 8 reps


Preacher curls:

Set 1 :50lbs 9 reps and a laugh
Set 2: 50lbs 8 reps
Set 3: 50lbs 10 reps


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Preacher curls:
> 
> Set 1 :50lbs 9 reps and a laugh



That's quite an unusual superset.


----------



## GFR (Apr 7, 2006)

4 days so far and only chest and biceps.......typical


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 4 days so far and only chest and biceps.......typical



E!-True IM Story.


----------



## KEFE (Apr 7, 2006)

son i started iot on tuesday


----------



## GFR (Apr 7, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> son i started iot on tuesday


Yes and now it is Friday and all you have done is a chest workout and a bicep only day  I see you have learned nothing here son.


----------



## GFR (Apr 7, 2006)

*The body doesn't know muscles.  It only knows movements."*

-Mel Siff

*"If you are still training body parts and not movements, you have missed a signifigant amount of information written on the subject of resistance training in the past 10 years."*

-Mike Boyle




http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=60738


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes and now it is Friday and all you have done is a chest workout and a bicep only day  I see you have learned nothing here son.


is kefe your son foreman????????


----------



## MyK (Apr 7, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> son i started iot on tuesday





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes and now it is Friday and all you have done is a chest workout and a bicep only day  I see you have learned nothing here son.


----------



## KEFE (Apr 7, 2006)

sons i had a leg day to so i had a chest bicep and leg day


----------



## GFR (Apr 7, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> sons i had a leg day to so i had a chest bicep and leg day


Really??? What post wat that..........son


----------



## topolo (Apr 7, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> sons i had a leg day to so i had a chest bicep and leg day




when was your leg day you little freak??????????


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2006)

5 days down and all we've seen is a chest workout and a bicep workout.  Those last two days are going to be killers.


----------

